# Affliction Dying



## Deception (Jul 8, 2008)

How does Affliction dye their shirts. Do they use bleach or what do they do. And if I am not able to do that at home are there any places in Utah that would be able to do it.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Deception said:


> How does Affliction dye their shirts. Do they use bleach or what do they do. And if I am not able to do that at home are there any places in Utah that would be able to do it.


They either acid wash or mineral wash of some sort. They outsource to dye houses.


----------



## JamesE3 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think there was a post on here a while back with a link to the site of the company that cut and sew their shirts. I couldn't find it in a quick search though. I want to say it was a company in southern cal.


----------

